# fabricacion de una antena para fm



## cardos (Abr 10, 2007)

hola a todos mi inquietud es la sigte fabrique un transmisor de w de la pagina
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/016/index.html el cual me anda muy bien, pero tengo dos aspectos a ver si me ayudan
1 en particular que tipo  de antena se debe utilizar para obtener mayor rendimiento
2 de que manera o como obtengo mayor potencia para el transmisor y que tenga una buena calidad de sonido, ya que en la practica con un medidor de rf le he podido "sacar" apenas 4w pero con un sonido espantoso diganme que puedo hacer. otra cosa la antena que utilize fue un dipolo en "T" pero solo he sacado como mucho unos 5 metro, porque luego se pierde. Que tipo de antena y ajustes debo de realizar para obtener mejores resultados
GRACIAS.


----------



## cardos (Abr 10, 2007)

la fre4cuencia de trabajo es de 88mhz a 104.9
gracias


----------

